# Looking at a 2001 Allroad - Any thoughts out there?



## derreno (Apr 6, 2002)

It was a toss-up between an A6 2.7T or an Allroad 2.7T. The Allroad had a better options package and the price seems right at $19,000 for a 01 with 63,000 miles
Any issues out there with the Allroad worth noting? Also, curious to way the Allroad doesn't have a Rain sensor. with the options (HID, heated rear seat, ski sack, etc) I thought that the Rain sensor would be included. Perhaps I couldn't see it, the light wasn't great.
Please share you thoughts


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

I purchased and '01 allroad w/ 50k. I've had it for a month and other than window issues it's had no problems. Doesn't bother me because every vw/audi that I've owned had window problems.
apr 93 oct and custom cat backs. very fun vehicle.
oh, and no rain sensing wipers!


----------



## katc (Sep 18, 2006)

purchased on '01 allroad with 45k almost 2 yrs ago. no problems whatsoever except for a noisy HVAC fan that was replaced under warranty.
and you're correct, no rain sensor.


----------



## dminick (Jan 11, 2001)

*Re: (katc)*

Also looking at an 01 allroad here. Has 80,000 miles. Current Passat has 178,000. What kind of mileage is a real-world expectation of the 2.7T? Any other major issues to look for?


----------



## katc (Sep 18, 2006)

Mileage - Around 20-21 for every day driving, slightly higher on the highway. That's with the 6-speed. Surprisingly, it's better than my Jetta!


----------



## dminick (Jan 11, 2001)

Got the allroad Wed night. Immaculate shape, one owner.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

congrats. time for 93 oct!!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dminick)*

congrats....not go replace the TBB and the DV's... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....and chip that ish...it'll be a totally different car


----------



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »__"congrats....not go replace the TBB and the DV's... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....and chip that ish...it'll be a totally different car_

Please excuse my ignorance, but what are you referring to in regards to the _'TBB'_ and the _'DV's'_.
*BTW:* My salesman/friend at the Audi dealer where I got my '03 said the same thing about adding the chip...he said it makes the power on the vehicle 'sick'...*OsRf*


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (osrf)*

tbb=throttle body boot....- a rubber boot that connects the intercooler pipes to the throttle body....usually fail and cause premature turbo failure.
achtuning sells a really nice after market silicone one that comes with new clamps..
DV= Diverter valves/ bypass valves/ Recirculation valves....main purpose is to send excess boost back into the intake system. these usually fail because of the rubber diaphram's in the oem valves....if you go aftermarket go with forge, baileys, evolution motorsports, or hyperboost....if you just want another oem i suggest the 710-n ....it has a thicker diaphram that is less prone to failure.......when dv's die they cause premature turbo failure and damage in other areas as well
need anymore info just shoot me an im. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apr2009gti (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

I too am looking at the Allroad or an LLbean Outback..?
How does the Allroad awd traction control system compare to VDC that the outback llbean comes with?


----------



## mdriverrad (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (ryker77)*

Driven both...actually, bought our Allroad from a Subaru dealership. No comparison, when it comes to overall performance. We're actually selling our Allroad if you're interested.


----------

